# Anyone ever fish Lake Shawn?



## Scrabbley (Feb 13, 2008)

I am wondering if anyone has ever fished Lake Shawn in southeast Ohio? It is a pay lake but it doesn't quite look like your average pay lake. lakeshawn.com I came across it on google.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Used to fish it several times a year back in the late 90's, its a fun place but gets old, lots of Hybrids but they are all in 2 spots ( where he feeds them) and some other nice bass and panfish as well but all are tore up pretty bad so if you go, try to book early in May when he opens before the fish get used to being caught and released, most fights were fair at best, the fish all know the ruitine. Its a fun place with a fly rod though and be sure to bring the pellet fly as its all they will hit there with several times a day feedings of pellets. 

Salmonid


----------



## HunterFisher (Feb 13, 2008)

I fished there for the past 3 years with my younger boy and it was a blast. We now make it an annual trip. I had fished there also in the mid-90's. You must remember it is a pay lake and I agree that some of the fish are trained but the bluegill are the biggest and most ferocious I have ever seen -2 pounders. I also caught a 22 lb silver channel cat on a rapala. I can't agree with you that the fish were all that beat up. They seemed pretty healthy and fight pretty darn hard moving my boat sometimes all over the lake. I would say in one day we caught and released about 100 fish between my son and I. Last year they started renting out the cabins on the property and fishing there at night I think is a lot better than the 7:30 - 4:30 hours they did in the past. All in all, t is a great place to go for the weekend.


----------



## Scrabbley (Feb 13, 2008)

I think I am going to book a Lake Shawn trip in May. I spoke with the owner today and he said April, May and October are usually the best months to fish there. I never have caught hybrid stripers before. Anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## pastorchris (Mar 19, 2007)

I've been to Lake Shawn 4 times. We always had a great time. Caught a lot of fish. The first couple of times we went my thumb was raw from lipping all the hybrids and largemouth. The next couple of trips wasnt so great but simply because of the weather. We had our date booked and unfortunatly, a cold front with a lot of cold rain moved thru the day before our trip. Still caught several fish, but not like the first 2 trips when the weather was a lot better. As a matter of fact, I just booked a trip for June in hopes of avoiding any cold fronts. As you know, May is kind of a gamble, so we're going later this time. 

The only real tips I have for you is be ready. If the weathers good the fishing is out of this world. I never thought about how much the cost was with a constant stream ofeight pound hybrids tugging on the line. Make sure you take clear line and #8 Eagle Claw hooks for the bait. Also after a few fish, be sure to break off 3 or 4 feet of line and rety your hook because the line will be rubbing against other fish. 

Sorry for the novel. Didnt mean to be so long winded.

Blessings !!!!!!


----------

